# How much worth is this ibanez roadster bass?



## facepalm66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey, my pal has this Ibanez roadster RS 824 BK. How much it's worth? Mint condition, everything original. 

Original photo 
Bosine gitara Ibanez | Skelbimai.lt


If anyone has it or tried it, how's the tone?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 30, 2013)

That's pretty sweet looking! However, Ibanez basses from that era are not particularly valuable or sought-after. I'd say $300 to $600 at the absolute MAXIMUM.


----------



## angus (Oct 1, 2013)

They're pretty sought after, actually, if they are the right setup. This one is about halfway there w/ the maple neck and era, but has the less desirable P/J setup. 

The price is a bit high, but not wildly so.

They're built like bricks and will last forever, so if you play them and like it, it makes a great instrument. 

It will sound exactly the same as any other P/J bass you encounter. Nothing particularly special. Just good.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Oct 2, 2013)

i have never been a fan. maybe $300. there is a huge ibanez thread on talkbass.com I would check that out. might be a fanboy on there.


----------

